# Plant viv shock



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

I know that many plants will go through a shock period when transferred to a vivarium. Is this usually a very quick dropping period and how long does it take to grow new foliage? I have a lemon button fern and pilea molis that have very quickly browned and started to look rough. They've only been in the terrarium a couple days which makes me think it's the conditions and not other problems. I also have a peperomia and pilea spruceana that are doing fine so far.

Basically, how long shoud I wait until I know it was just transfer shock or if they really are dying?

My soil(coir, orchid bark, sphagnum) is slightly moist and humidity has been 95-100% with a low of 85%. Temps 65-75

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Did you buy these potted and if so did you place the entire plant in the vivarium? I'm not sure what Pilea molis is.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

They were all potted. I took them out of the pots, rinsed the roots and plant well, did a bleach soak on the molis since it was from home depot but not the others since they came from BJ. I then planted them in the substrate.

pilea mollis is also called moon valley, according to the care card it had typical tropical plant care info. It may be that it's not suited to the viv, guess we'll see. Here is a picture.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I have that plant in my viv also. It did take some getting used to. I got a piece of it from someones tank and that one did much better than the potted one that I bought, probably because it was already adapted to viv conditions. 

You may want to take a small cutting of it and place it in the viv to see if it will do better.

Good luck!


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Crystal I'll try that. All the plants are already in the viv, can I just cut off a piece of the one I planted in there?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That particular Pilea likes pretty high light. I also think that it would do better from cuttings. I think most plants do not like being transplanted to a terrarium if they have been potted. Many of these plants are epiphytes and they grow totally different depending on the conditions, So, if grown as an epiphte the roots may be totally differnt.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Having never taken a cutting, where do I cut a plant like this? Just cut the stem above a node?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I normally take a cutting that has 2 nodes and a tip cutting if possible. Pilea root very easily.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks I'll try it


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the pilea in a viv and it was potted and grows uncontrollably . I cant seem to establish cutting though .


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Or, you can do like me and buy a cheap tank from craigslist and turn it into a plant growout tank. The tank can be made high humidity and the light you give to your vivs. Let the plants get used to it slowly while watering them when necessary then transfer them to the viv.










-Nish


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

I finally got some picks of the sad looking plants. As of now they have been in the viv for about 72 hours. I'm really hoping it's the initial shock because right now the peperomia is the only one that still looks normal.



















Could it be my lights? I have the coralife 30" 2-bulb standard T5 fixture.

My humidity is 95% right now. I've noticed that in a lot of pictures on here the spagnum looks really wet...does it matter if my humidity is up where it's supposed to be? It hits 99% at night.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would open the top a bit and let some humidity escape or screen some area with a fan to circulate air. You can up the humidity slowly. Also ferns seem to like good drainage. Try some better draining substrate in the area of the ferns.

-Nish


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Did you wet the substrate well before planting? These plants look like they have had the moisture sucked out out them. This does not look like damage from being too damp to me.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Harry,
After going back into my tank I did realize the substrate was on the drier side. I figured since it was so humid that it must have been wet enough. I gave it a good wetting down. My subtrate is a good portion orchid bark so I don't think drainage is a problem. Hopefully the added water will help them perk back up..if not, lesson learned #1 for my dendro career.

Thanks again for taking the time to help out everyone here!

Ken


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually, you're right Harry, I had some ferns come in with well draining substrate and they weren't getting water enough. It's probably good to make something a tad bit more water retentive at the roots. I don't think ferns appreciate the wetness on their fronds but might get used to it after a while.

-Nish


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

nish07 said:


> Or, you can do like me and buy a cheap tank from craigslist and turn it into a plant growout tank. The tank can be made high humidity and the light you give to your vivs. Let the plants get used to it slowly while watering them when necessary then transfer them to the viv.
> 
> -Nish


Nish,
So does the growout tank provide a place for still potted plants to adjust to the humidity and lights of the viv first without going through the stress of stripping all the soil and being replanted in a new place all at once?


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

Perhaps its' my laziness but I generally will not dislodge plants from their pots when adding them to a vivarium, rather simply soaking/washing them for a day or two to get rid of unwanted guests/chemicals. Mind you I generally use 3''-4'' pots for starter plants. I find in general it is too shocking for the plants,unless you restrict lighting and watch humidity with the origional transfer. 
So far no problems here..............


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Bruce, I just posted an acclimation thread before I saw your reply and this helps answer that one too. To make sure I follow you get a new plant and just soak it pot and all, then plant it like that without loosening the soil from teh root ball? I only worry about plants from local stores/nurseries that have fertilizers in with the soil.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

My ferns sit in that tank (potted and high humidity). They were going bad till I realized they needed more water at their roots.


I switched to a potting soil instead of the mega drainage mix that some were in and they've gotten better. Also, I have read that ferns don't like their fronds to get wet.

I think if they get adequate watering at the roots they'll do much better.

-Nish


----------

